# 60 year old newbie seeks ebike advice



## mtunick (Mar 19, 2021)

Decades ago I was a fairly skilled trail rider, Mt Tam mostly, but those days are gone and I'm way out of shape now 15 lbs heavy. I'm looking to increase fitness and enjoy nature. 

I've been waffling between a Levo SL and the heavier Levo Comp (I think referred to as FF?). 

Would the SL provide adequate benefit on steep inclines or is it really for more fit riders?

Is the Levo FF made for completely out of shape riders just looking to experience the trails, (or can it increase fitness too?)

I'm gonna be looking at a used 2020 Levo SL carbon expert for a decent price. 

Would this be a good bike to get me back on the trails or is the heavier full powered Levo a better choice? 

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes, both Ebikes you can increase your fitness. Both have amazing amounts of control you have over the power of the motor. Both bikes have: eco, trail and turbo. And all 3 modes can be individual tuned to put out full power or a tiny little bit to anywhere in between. 

If you are riding by yourself the SL is more than powerful enough to get you up most hills. But if you plan on riding with other Ebikes and they are on FF Ebikes, you won’t be able to keep up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtunick (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you for the reply.

At this point, i don't have any friends with an ebike...yet. i was thinking the SL would allow me to keep up with them on their acoustic bikes. I'll probably be riding solo most of the time.

The uphill speed of those FF ebikes sure does seem like they'd be fun. Such a tough choice since I don't know what type of rides I will enjoy the most at my age now. .

It's too expensive to have both, but sure seems like that would be the best solution.

I did test ride an SL today and although I was huffing and puffing uphill, it did seem like it had sufficient power. The assist was very helpful, but I was still breathing pretty hard.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I love my Levo! Maybe give that one a try and again, the Levo and SL is so easy to tune, you can literal save ten pre-saved settings. Have a settings for riding with MTB’s, a setting for tough days, the stock setting for cruising, well you get the point. 

Oh, and honestly, people think these emtb fly up hill, in reality you will be going maybe 3 to 5mph faster then on a regular MTB. Enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtunick (Mar 19, 2021)

I pulled the trigger on the used Levo SL.

I'm looking forward to getting back on the trails. The technological advancements with mountain biking is really impressive.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

You'll do better with ebike questions in the ebike forum.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Please, for your sake, don't get rid of all the regular bikes you own. Ride your regular bike some, if you want to get stronger and lose some lb.s . It's much more difficult to build strength and lose weight on a ebike.


----------



## mtunick (Mar 19, 2021)

Good advice. I'm not getting rid of my regular bike. My plan is to get back to trails that would otherwise be a bit too steep and challenging. 

I'm completely new to ebiking, but my first impression with the Levo SL is it will still increase stamina. 

I did a lengthy paved ride and half the ride was zero assist. It's light enough. But on steep or windy sections, it was nice to get that boost until I get stronger My legs still felt the ride. 

I think the SL will motivate me without as much suffering at the onset, having been off the trails for too long. I'm not in my 30's anymore.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

@Radium's statement above that "It's much more difficult to build strength and lose weight on a ebike" is just plain wrong, especially for a new or returning rider. As many have found you'll probably ride longer and more frequently with an ebike, and your overall fitness will will improve more quickly. Keep your regular bike, and switch between them when you want. I've been doing just this for 3 years.

Re the SL's power - As others have said it won't keep up with FF Levos on climbs. You just have to get used to riding the SL more like a regular mtb (shifting, spinning, and planning ahead) and less like a motorcycle (just blasting up and over things). The SL will reward you with more bicycle-like handling, but it will feel like you have Pro-level power. Regardless of where you set Eco/Trail/Turbo if you set the Peak Power to 100% you will have an additional 250-280W available if you put in the effort. For example with Trail set to 50 (1X added) with Peak Power at 100 you can get 250W added if you put in 250W or more.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

To the OP and Levity, I base my statement on observation of maybe half dozen guys I know who got an ebike for just that reason; "to gain stamina and strength". I noticed that they certainly don't ride like they're stronger, nor is their stamina any better, and these are guys I ride with both before and after they had their ebike . Some of them look like they are even getting a bit fat. Not an evidence-based peer reviewed clinical trial, but significant to me. 
I can understand an ebike for the fun of it, but for an equal amount of time on a real bike, I just can't see the ebike time yielding an equal amount of strength/stamina.


----------



## mtunick (Mar 19, 2021)

I had thought you never rode a Levo SL when you made your statement. I definitely felt a workout,

I agree with you that it wouldn't yield equal stamina in equal time. But I am convinced it can still increase stamina and strength, depending on your effort.

You control how much assist you want. I suspect your dozen friends have chosen to over- assist their rides. 

I checked the stats on my ride today - Mission Control recorded only 30% assistance from the bike. I know my legs felt the workout, not from observing others, but from riding the bike.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

levity said:


> @Radium's statement above that "It's much more difficult to build strength and lose weight on a ebike" is just plain wrong, especially for a new or returning rider. As many have found you'll probably ride longer and more frequently with an ebike, and your overall fitness will will improve more quickly. Keep your regular bike, and switch between them when you want. I've been doing just this for 3 years.
> 
> Re the SL's power - As others have said it won't keep up with FF Levos on climbs. You just have to get used to riding the SL more like a regular mtb (shifting, spinning, and planning ahead) and less like a motorcycle (just blasting up and over things). The SL will reward you with more bicycle-like handling, but it will feel like you have Pro-level power. Regardless of where you set Eco/Trail/Turbo if you set the Peak Power to 100% you will have an additional 250-280W available if you put in the effort. For example with Trail set to 50 (1X added) with Peak Power at 100 you can get 250W added if you put in 250W or more.


Agree...I know this thread is a month old, and the OP has already made his decision, but this question comes up a lot, and older and younger riders need to know that riding most of the known brand ebikes available today is not like sitting on an electric shopping cart toodling down the laxative aisle at Walmart.

It's not too dissimilar to the concept many have who've never ridden dirt motorcycles...you're not really working or getting fitness just sitting on top of a motorized vehicle on the trail...LOL! An emtb still gives you a workout because of the energy required to maneuver any mountain bike through the obstacles and ups-and-downs on a trail...plus...you're still pedaling while all that's going despite an ease in that pedaling.

There will always be some who don't believe that. There will always be some who hate the concept of emtbs because of an unusual perception of "laziness" they have about emtb's. It's still a free country...kinda...so people are entitled to their opinions, but never believe anyone who says you won't get beneficial exercise from an emtb.

This forum section is about 50+ riders. I've only dipped into this emtb category this year as I turn 70 before the year is out. The emtb will keep a lot of us continuing to enjoy the dirt on bicycles.


----------



## mtunick (Mar 19, 2021)

I could not be happier with my decision to get the Levo SL.

In a month, I've ridden about 300 (250 on trail) miles and lost 8 pounds. My legs get sore and helmet gets drenched in sweat. 

I am measuring increased fitness by my level of assist. I will go with zero assist on flats and very minor inclines. Eco is the primary mode I use on inclines, unless they get really steep, then I'm in Trail mode. It is completley sufficient power. I've never used Turbo mode on a trail ever. 

So my progress is measured by my increased distance remaining in Eco on the inclines before going into Trail mode. 

What I've loved the most is if I overextend on a very long ride or if conditions become windy, I never suffer from overdoing it at the end. I have a backup available to avoid hitting the wall.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

Radium said:


> Please, for your sake, don't get rid of all the regular bikes you own.


I remember a statement like this when "shape skis" started coming out in the 90's...Keep the old straight skis, you will still use them..." HA! Once I got my eMTB, I have no desire at all to go back to my old bike, it's long gone now.

As far as being fit...I lost about 20lbs riding my emtb and it is not uncommon to come back from a single ride 2-4lbs lighter when I left. Whoever says you cannot get fit on an emtb, is making poor assumptions.

To the OP @mtunick , now that you have had the bike for 4 months, having fun..or should I say how much fun are you having and have you ridden your old bike much?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Now IS the time to get rid of your old regular or e-bikes! I just sold 3 bikes to Pro's Closet - and it was easy and profitable too. I now have money ready to go for a new . . .


----------



## mtunick (Mar 19, 2021)

SkiTalk'er said:


> I remember a statement like this when "shape skis" started coming out in the 90's...Keep the old straight skis, you will still use them..." HA! Once I got my eMTB, I have no desire at all to go back to my old bike, it's long gone now.
> 
> As far as being fit...I lost about 20lbs riding my emtb and it is not uncommon to come back from a single ride 2-4lbs lighter when I left. Whoever says you cannot get fit on an emtb, is making poor assumptions.
> 
> To the OP @mtunick , now that you have had the bike for 4 months, having fun..or should I say how much fun are you having and have you ridden your old bike much?


I have ridden my ebike almost 1,100 miles since I got it 4 months ago. I have ridden my regular bike about 40 miles. I still like my regular bike, but it's not made for trails, and that's where most of my riding is going these days.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

mtunick said:


> I have ridden my ebike almost 1,100 miles since I got it 4 months ago. I have ridden my regular bike about 40 miles. I still like my regular bike, but it's not made for trails, and that's where most of my riding is going these days.


1100 miles &#8230; wow. Strong.


----------

